# Goat kid eye swelling after dehorning?



## GaMntHomestead (Nov 18, 2012)

I dropped my goat kids off at the vet at 9am to be dehorned, and was told to call and see if they were ready to go around 2pm. I just called and was told to wait another couple of hours because one of the kids has a swollen eye and they want to watch it. Why would his/her eye swell after dehorning. They burned them off, and the kids are 26 days old today. The doeling had slightly more horn bud than the buckling, but I don't know which one has the swollen eye. I was just wondering if this was normal.
Nancy


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

26 days is rather old to disbud... I would imagine the vet used too much heat for too long and damaged the underlying tissue. Probably not a pleasant experience for the kid. Should have been done MUCH sooner. Just because they are Vets doesn't mean they are always 100%.


----------



## GaMntHomestead (Nov 18, 2012)

I asked if they did the burning or scoop thing, the receptionist said they were still young enough to burn off. Is the kid gonna be ok you think? I was told to call again around 4-4:30pm but am gonna just show up so I can see whats up and talk to the vet. I don't want to be put off till tomorrow without seeing the kids.


----------



## Ken in Maine (May 10, 2002)

Unfortunately I don't trust many people. My guess is that the vet doesn't want you there right away so that hopefully the swelling will go down. I would drop in and see for myself. Good luck... it is hard to tell at this point if any damage was done... I don't care what the receptionist says... 26 days is WAY to long to wait to have them disbudded. Normally this is something done at 3 to 7 days.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I've seen this happen before, in a MILD way, when small mini goats are burned with a normal goat tip. 

It often happens with overburning.

The most horrible thing I've seen with this is when some 'goat expert' disbudded pygmy kids WITHOUT A GOAT TIP - using the BIG calf part on an X50. Their entire top of their head was toasted and their eyelid tissue damaged, swollen, and threatening to turn their eyelids inside out or tear them due to pressure.  

I'd go see them. A bit of mild localized swelling is normal, and the eyelids sometimes swell slightly on minis/pygmies as I said. 

This should NOT be happening on such old kids, though. I rarely if ever see the eyelid swelling on full size kids, and I ALWAYS do mine at less than a week of age. 

It sounds to me like overburn or perhaps he didn't use a goat tip. Most vets are not well trained with goats/sheep at all, and they do not know everything. Overburn can cause heat meningitis. 

Banamine is in order, and possibly dexamethasone if they are exhibiting neurological signs.


----------



## GaMntHomestead (Nov 18, 2012)

I went to pick up my kids. Talked to vet. She did say she usually disbuds at no longer than a week, usually around 3 days. This is the first time I have had any of my kids disbudded. ( I am not a breeder, just have had a milk goat here and there) I usually don't, but I get tired of fighting to get goat heads out of the fence when they keep getting stuck. Ugh! LOL. I had read up on disbudding and I guess I mis-read 3 days and for some reason was thinking 3 weeks. So mostly my fault for waiting so long. WON'T happen again I promise. I feel so bad. It was Brother with the swollen eye, and she gave him Dexamethasone 4mg and a Banamine injection. Sent home 3 days worth of Banamine if needed if swelling doesn't go down. Sister(the doeling) seems to be ok. Both attacked their mama as soon as they saw her.LOL


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Is that him on the left? Is the eye bugging out as much as it looks like?


----------



## GaMntHomestead (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes that's him, his eye isn't really bugging out, it is the swelling of his inner eyelid(is that what it's called? I can't remember exactly what she called it). It does look kinda like his eye, but it's not.


----------



## GaMntHomestead (Nov 18, 2012)

Just checked on Brother and Sister. They are running and playing like normal. I fed everyone and they were nibbling right along with mama. I have added a pic of the top of Brothers head and of him nursing, at least his appetite is fine. LOL I think the swelling might be down a bit.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

Especially with banamine, it should go down. It's tissue swelling from underlying tissue damage. Usually accopanied by heat meningitis because it's indicative of a lot of tissue damage. REALLY weird you got it on that old of a kid! 

Be warned you may get scurs being done at that age. Looks like the burns were placed and done pretty well though, and the drugs given were appropriate. 3 days of banamine should be adequate.  

Don't beat yourself up. This is freak incident, it was handled properly, and he should be just fine.


----------



## GaMntHomestead (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Dona for the info and words of encouragement. I do feel bad and hate that I took them so late to be dehorned. I feel like a neglectful mama.:-( I won't make that same mistake again. At least it looks like he is gonna be ok, but he will be getting extra lovin from me for a good long time now. LOL


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I just wanted to mention that the swelling is caused by disbudding too late, and the sinuses are too formed. They get damaged and cause the swelling just like when a human has a sinus infection or damage that causes pain and swelling in the cheeks/eyes.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Some b vitimin injection will help him a ton!


----------



## anita_fc (May 24, 2008)

myheaven said:


> Some b vitimin injection will help him a ton!


How does B vitamin help?

Anita Crafton
Dan-Ani Pygmy Goats
Hansen, Idaho


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

So glad they are acting OK, nursing & running around. Sounds like they were just disbudded too late but sounds like everythings going to turn out good anyways.
Don't beat yourself up, we all have to learn things as we go.

That doeling is beautiful too!


----------

